# Nitro boost commutator drops



## luch (Apr 21, 2009)

These drops are made for avid slot-car enthusiasts. They do motor brush break in and commutator cleaning with these drops. The drops reduce brush arcing and carbon build up. They also temporarily increase torque and HP in an electric motor by a whopping 30%. 

The drops are non flammable and has a brush lub included.

I'm going to try them in my 91 Geo Tracker EV for the small hills I have to go up in my neighborhood. I wish someone could find the formula for these drops. If I had the formula I could make it myself in qty, then, I could have a little squirt bottle piped to the brushes, squeeze the bottle and it would be like Nitrous Oxide injection on a ICE.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Nitro-Commu...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

luch said:


> They also temporarily increase torque and HP in an electric motor by a whopping 30%.


Pardon my French, but no fucking way you can increase torque without increasing current and current won't come squirting out of a small plastic bottle. This stinks scam.


----------



## luch (Apr 21, 2009)

Excuse me. Let me explain I have no interest in the company who is selling this stuff. When I was a kid of 13- 14 years old 1964 I had slot cars and went to the track in Sunnyvale Ca. It was a hot sport back then. Many slot rodders were experimenting with their own motors and winding their own motors. There were statewide competitions held there for fastest slotcar dragsters and many new records being set. One of the newest things to come along were these commutator drops which were very expensive even then. I personally watched the speed difference these drops made these cars really flew! What I personally observed was motor RPM increase was dramatic and brush arcing was quite reduced but that may be because the commutator was running in a fluid or wet commutator instead of air. Some guys were slobs and squirted their motors until there was a puddle on the track and the metal slot tape had the adhesive starting to melt. And yes these little cars actually smoked tires (if you had the right kind of tires).

My (hopeful) contribution here since I am new, is to offer something new to consider for others. I don't know if the drops will work on a big 9 inch motor commutator. That is why I bought 2 bottles and will test it on my own 36VDC golf cart with a 6 inch GE motor. I'll have to use the golf cart for now since my 91 Geo Tracker automatic seems to have problems engaging and I'm still in the "building the motor coupler" stage. I will post later on the results. Who knows maybe this stuff is no better than Electric Contact cleaner or Trichloretheline. I'll try them all and maybe start a new thread with the results, called juicing yer motor. Just trying to be helpful.

The one thing I remember now the slot rodders saying is that brushes may not last as long. For me thats OK kuz I don't want to be in a Electric Tracker and badged as such with 5 cars behind me on a small hill doing 40 then 30 then 28 MPH with a big guy in a K5 Blazer honking swearing giving me the finger as he leads the pack cuts a foot off my bumper and roars arround me to get down the road. I'll be at 96 volts, but I dont want to call a tow truck either limping home on a low pack. Maybe these drops will get me home maybe not. Well see have you any experience using something similar?? Let me know.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

luch said:


> When I was a kid of 13- 14 years old 1964 I had slot cars and went to the track in Sunnyvale Ca. [...] One of the newest things to come along were these commutator drops which were very expensive even then. I personally watched the speed difference these drops made these cars really flew!


You really can't compare a slot car with an EV. Yes, they're both electrically powered, but so is a sewing machine.



luch said:


> Well see have you any experience using something similar?? Let me know.


Nope, but that's besides the point. What I object against is that some liquid stuff poured into the commutator would raise the torque with 30%. Torque is proportional to current and therefore the only way to increase torque is to add more current. In an EV it's not the motor that limits the current, it's the controller and/or the batteries. The motor will gladly convert whatever current you throw at it into torque until it burns itself up or break something in the transmission. This is physics that has been well known to mankind and well proven for more than hundreds of years, therefore any claim that promises a "whopping 30%" increase in torque can only be considered snake oil and a scam.

Now, lubrication I can believe in. I wouldn't be surprised if it does a serious difference in a slot car since the commutator friction in the motor will probably be pretty high compared to other forces, but that doesn't mean that you will see the same result in an EV with it's heavier weight and greater friction against the ground and air etc. On the contrary I think it won't be possible to show any relevant difference since a motor suitable for an EV already is rather efficient as it is.

And, well, you DID ask for peoples opinion. I complied and answered that I believe that the claimed 30% increase is a scam, which IS my opinion. Didn't you want honest answers?


----------

